# McGee and Ziva's babies



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Here are all 5 of McGee and Ziva's babies together. Cranberry and Drumstick were the twins (hatched from the same egg) they are WF pearls, and hatched on Thanksgiving so that explains the names. Leftovers hatched two days after the twins.. and what do you have two days after Thanksgiving? She is a WF Cinnamon. Crumb hatched 3 days after Thanksgiving and is another WF Pearl, crumbs are all that is usually all that is left of the pies buy then. Last is Pumpkin hatched 5 days after Thanksgiving, looks like another WF Pearl, we could not figure out a clever name for 5 days after Thanksgiving.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what gorgeous babies they are turning out to be!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Such cuties! Do they all have homes already?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! I just love the white face pearls and white face cinnamon.  The only other name I can think of for five days after Thanksgiving would be something to do with DIET. lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they look awesome!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

They are beautiful. I think Pumpkin fits because he/she is the youngest.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are so gorgeous !!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Such cuties! Do they all have homes already?


No Roxy, I still have one to find a home for. I think I am going to keep Drumbstick... he will have to be renamed to keep the NCIS theme going in my flock. If I don't keep him, then I will have two to find homes for.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

DyArianna said:


> Absolutely adorable! I just love the white face pearls and white face cinnamon.  The only other name I can think of for five days after Thanksgiving would be something to do with DIET. lol


DyArianna, I love It! I wish I had thought of that! Where were you earlier when I needed an Idea?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

According to the genetic calculator this is what I get from these parents.

for those of you not used to this calculator the 1.0 are males and the 0.1 are females.

1.0 natural blue(whiteface) /cinnamon opaline(pearl)
x 0.1 ino blue(whiteface) opaline(pearl)
% from all 1.0
33.5% 1.0 natural opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface) /ino
33.5% 1.0 natural blue(whiteface) /cinnamon opaline(pearl)-ino
16.5% 1.0 natural opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface) /cinnamon ino
16.5% 1.0 natural blue(whiteface) /opaline(pearl)-ino
% from all 0.1
16.5% 0.1 natural blue(whiteface)
33.5% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface)
16.5% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) cinnamon blue(whiteface)
33.5% 0.1 natural cinnamon blue(whiteface)

As you can see the WF Pearls can be either... Which really sucks because I want a Male WF split to Lutino for future breeding.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Those are some gorgeous babies


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Which really sucks because I want a Male WF split to Lutino for future breeding.


There's always DNA testing, and it's not terribly expensive. If it's a male it's guaranteed to be split lutino thanks to mom.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are getting big


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Well we all made it to Ohio where my in-laws live. Brought Cranberry and Leftovers with us, and they took the trip well.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

They are getting sooo big! It breaks my heart that I cant add to my feathered family  especially with such beautiful babies. Wish my landlord was more understanding....


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Wow. The cinni is beautiful!!! I want haha


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Conurekidd said:


> Wow. The cinni is beautiful!!! I want haha


You and about ten other people.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

That was the same as my pied haha. Vis versa now huh lmao


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh they are so cute!


----------

